# Nuggets Future: What they need to do



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

We all know this year the Denver Nuggets will be one of the worse teams in NBA history unless Nene Hilario and Nickoloz Tskitishvili have a breakout year like Gasol did last year. Anyway, I doubt that'll happen, so I'll break down the positions and what they need to do for the future.

*CENTER*
They are possibly set at Center if they sign back *Mengke Bateer*. If his world championship play was no fluke, he could very well be a top 10 center in the league. *Chris Andersen* is more of a Center than a PF, and this guy has the Raw talent to be a good center also...so that's why the Nuggets may not be signing back Mengke if they have faith in Andersen. I would want both of them, in case for some reason Tskita and Nene bust, Andersen COULD play PF. I think in a few years they'll be a top 5 or so team at this position.

Backup: *Zendon Hamilton*- Yes, after Howard, Camby, Reid, Blount are all gone this guy will be a good backup. I know he can make the team. He can give you 8-10 ppg and 7 rpg.

*POWER FORWARD*
Marcus Camby is going to be GONE by this time. Hasta la vista, Camby! So is that contract eater Juwan Howard...so the starter is *Maybyner "Nene" Hilario*. Expect him to be Ben Wallace with an offensive game down the line. Him and Tskita (who I'll get to next) will both be top 100 players in the game soon. I think another player who may get significant time at this spot is Donnell Harvey. He is a good defensive and rebounding player.

Backup: *Chris Andersen*. Listed as a F-C, I know he will get at least 25 mpg backing up a HOPEFULLY signed Bateer, and an all star in Nene.

*SMALL FORWARD*
For right now, it's *James Posey*. I think *Nickoloz Tskitishvili* will be far better in the future, and Posey will be gone down the line. If they dont' sign Bateer, I think I have a lineup that could include Posey in it. Anyway...Tskita is another Gasol. Believe me, no one expected Gasol to breakout. I'm not saying Tskita will breakout right away, I'm saying Tskita is a 25/8/3 type of player. He will be an Awesome player, and I believe Hall of Famer.

Backup: *Vincent Yarbrough* will prove to be a decent player in this league. I know the guy has a chance to be a good role player in the league, watching him at Tennessee! Expect him to even possibly backup at G where they are short...but they may get one in the draft.

*SHOOTING GUARD*
For right now...*Voshon Lenard* is the starter. Since I'm doing the future, I think the Nuggets will end up getting...*LEBRON JAMES*! Think about it. They will be horrible. I know the lotto doesn't go by worse records, but maybe they'll get lucky enough to get him! Think about this: With Lebron and Tskita and Nene, they'll be a pretty damn good team!

Backup: *Vincent Yarbrough* Like mentioned above...he'll backup, but I doubt he'd get much time if they did get Lebron.

*POINT GUARD*
For right now...*Mark Jackson*. I think this is his last year with Denver, folks. It will eventually be...*Kenny Satterfield* He can prove to be a Jason Kidd type of PG, in all seriousness. The passing, and court vision can make him a very good PG! Another player who may backup...I guess Savovic will play here, unless they can draft *T.J Ford*, or *Luke Ridnour*, who I just thought of! 

Well, that sums it up. But here is more analysis.

*OTHER RETIRED PLAYERS*
George Mcloud is about the only other ones besides Jackson and Howard. Hell, maybe even Camby will retire.

Now, I've been waiting to get to this. You know the FA market will be fricking huge next year, and the Nuggets have money to spend! In all reality, THEY HAVE A CHANCE AT KIDD, DUNCAN, ODOM, BRAND, OR MILLER! Hell, maybe even Kandi and Lewis will just sign back for one year with there teams! I will be more realistic, and say they sign Duncan and Kidd, and draft Lebron. Imagine this lineup:

C- Bateer
PF-Duncan
SF-Tskita
SG-Lebron
PG-Kidd

I can dream, can't I? 

Or, say if they don't do that, they draft TJ Ford and just sign Duncan:

C- Bateer
PF-Duncan
SF-Posey
SG-Tskita
PG-Ford

Or with with just Kandi and Lebron

C-Kandi
PF-Nene
SF-Tskita
SG-Lebron
PG-Satterfield

OR with Lewis AND Kandi

C-Kandi
PF-Nene
SF-Lewis
SG-Tskita
PG-Lebron

OR with Odom and Miller signed

C-Odom (HE CAN PLAY HERE!)
PF-Nene
SF-Tskita
SG-Lebron
PG-Miller


You know, the possibilities are freakin endless for Denver with that money they have to spend. All I know is if they can attract some of these FA's, they will be an awesome team down the line. As long as Tskita, Hilario develop, and they can sign Duncan/Kidd/Miller/Brand/Odom/Kandi, and draft Lebron.

Thanks for anyone who bothered to read this, and I'll look forward to replies! Let's gets this Nuggets forum going!


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Very good analysis...

As a brazilian I have very good knowledge about Nene Hilario, and I know for sure that he needs time to develop, but what impressed me most in Nene is that he doesn't fear anyone. He plays with a lot of passion and play very strong D. You will see him blocking a lot and he has a serious foul trouble. He needs to improve in technique to become a all star. And he can play Center, but his real position is PF.

I'm very exited with the possibility that the Nuggets develop together with their young talents.

I will be very happy if they win a NBA title.

As you said before:

I can dream, can't I?:grinning:

Sorry about my english, any question fell free to ask...


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> Very good analysis...
> 
> As a brazilian I have very good knowledge about Nene Hilario, and I know for sure that he needs time to develop, but what impressed me most in Nene is that he doesn't fear anyone. He plays with a lot of passion and play very strong D. You will see him blocking a lot and he has a serious foul trouble. He needs to improve in technique to become a all star. And he can play Center, but his real position is PF.
> ...


Yeah, nothing wrong with your English. I just hope that this forum picks up, and I get some more responses. Thanks for the info on Nene, BTW.


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

I had posted a long, detailed, step-by-step analysis of your post.

But it's not here for some reason.

So let me put it in a nutshell.

1. Nene and Skeeta are not ready to seriously contribute, yet, they are still too raw. 

2. LeBron = Not Likely.

3. The high-profile free agents are not going to want to sign for a last place team.

4. If some DO sign, they won't be there more than 5 years, when the Nuggets will be trying to max players left and right (LeBron/Skeeta/Nene/FA's/Players)

5. Menke Bateer is not the solution at center.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Matt85163</b>!
> I had posted a long, detailed, step-by-step analysis of your post.
> 
> But it's not here for some reason.
> ...


It's in the editorials forum, Matt, and I replied to the post. You can reply if you want.

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=63


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Matt85163 your long, detailed, step-by-step analysis is in the editorials page...
look in this link http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7001

As for your analysis I think they are logical except the fact that high-profile free agents are not going to want to sign for a last place team. In NBA MONEY is the most important thing.

Why LeBron = Not Likely?


----------



## tay money (Aug 13, 2002)

good thoughtful analysis. Have to disagree with a few things, but I'll tell you why, not just state that you are wrong. The thought of Bateer as a top 10 center is hard for me to imagine. How may top 10 players at any position have been under the radar so far that they have not been drafted or even really pursued. I don't know of any offers the Bateer camp turned down before he signed with the Nugs. This is just so rare that Ben Wallace is the only one I can name that seemingly came from nowhere to be an all star. Same thoughts with Satterfield and Yarborough. Three out of about thirty second round picks get more than about 10 minutes a game in the NBA without an injury situation. Point guards especially. Van excel and Cassell are the only two that come to mind that have bucked this trend. I see Yarborough and Savovic just being 1 year guys so we have roster room next year for the multiple first round raft picks( I belive we have Milwaulkee's next year plus our own.


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

I'll post here again, but thanks for pointing out where my analysis was before. 

I personally don't think that the Nuggets will have the first pick in the draft. I think it's going to go to one of the mediocrely bad teams like it did last year (Houston). Personally, I see him landing a spot on a team like the Sonics w/o Payton, or Miami, or somewhere like that. 

It's not a science, but hey.

Kidd and Duncan have stated that they want championships now, not later. They want to dethrone the Laker dynasty. So I can't really see them going for the money rather than to play with other top talent in the league. 

Bateer has potential, and that is quite the buzzword around the Nuggets organization. But potential means zip once you get to the league, it's put up or shut up. Bateer has shown signs of greatness, but let's give him a few years.

I can't see Satterfield being a 10 assist per game guy. I can see him being like a Charlie Ward, but that's not what the Nuggets need; they need a John Stockton, Jason Kidd, Steve Nash type who can take over a ballgame from the young guys when it is needed. Personally, I think TJ Ford would be the perfect thing for this team to have, and I think they would actually be better off with Ford than James. They already have their next generation with Skeeta, and Ford really fills in the void they will have at PG when Jackson leaves. 

The orgasming about Nene was a joke.

Skeeta still can't play Shooting Guard, no matter how well he can shoot. He's only 18 and still getting used to being almost 7-0. He has the potential to drive, but people who would be guarding him, the Kobe's, Iverson's, McGrady's, etc. would be so much quicker he would get stripped, and burned on defense. He's not quick enough from the tapes I've seen from the Georgian Juniors to keep up on defense. 

In 5 years, Skeeta vs. Nowitski could end up being a combined 80 points in a game, though. All that offense and soooo little defense. 

That wasn't as long, but I tried to answer everything I saw.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Maybe you are right about everything you said, but the Nuggets are in a much better way than they was in the last season.

They now have a future and it looks like they will improve a lot in the next years...If the rookies develop ok this team will be at least very good.

And I don't know what picks they have next year but they seems to have Milwaulkee's pick and if Kiki makes a good draft night this team will be ready for the future. I know at least 5 years until they get any good.

But if they could sign a top free agent next year they will be ready for the glory. Let's say Kidd and Duncan will not sign with Denver, but there are lots of good players that will give a shot in the Kiki's plan...


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

The only players currently on or potentially on the Nuggets roster who will be with this team two years from now are:

Nikoloz Tskitishvili
Nene Hilario
Marcus Camby
possibly James Posey (if he is re-signed next summer)

That's it! All those other crap players will be long gone. I mean, Mengke Bateer? ZENDON HAMILTON? Chris Anderson? KENNY SATTERFIELD?


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>robyg1974</b>!
> The only players currently on or potentially on the Nuggets roster who will be with this team two years from now are:
> 
> Nikoloz Tskitishvili
> ...


I said decent backups for Andersen and Hamilton. I also said if Satterfield may or may not cut it, that's why I think they need to sign a PG in the FA class next year. Bateer can be good, I guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## tay money (Aug 13, 2002)

I think anderson will be here because he is a Bowen with more skill. He is an ideal role player and will come cheap like Bowen did as well. I also think the club will resign howard unless they feel Nene can play 4. Howard has been nothing but first class and professional. He is also one of the few players on the nuggets that would be considered a legitimate nba starter. Camby and m. jackson would likely be the other two. I also feel they like what Harvey has brought to the team and they can see Satterfield as a change of pace guy, like Pack was. I agree, though, that the others are long gone (Harrington, Yarborough, Savovik, Reid, Blount). I could see a Camby & Posey to the Clippers for the Kandi man in a sign and trade. Then spend money on a point guard and draft for a two or vice versa (though a rookie point guard leading this team may not be smart). Maybe trade their two picks for a point guard. Also how do you add the 'quote' of other users in your reply?


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tay money</b>!
> I think anderson will be here because he is a Bowen with more skill. He is an ideal role player and will come cheap like Bowen did as well. I also think the club will resign howard unless they feel Nene can play 4. Howard has been nothing but first class and professional. He is also one of the few players on the nuggets that would be considered a legitimate nba starter. Camby and m. jackson would likely be the other two. I also feel they like what Harvey has brought to the team and they can see Satterfield as a change of pace guy, like Pack was. I agree, though, that the others are long gone (Harrington, Yarborough, Savovik, Reid, Blount). I could see a Camby & Posey to the Clippers for the Kandi man in a sign and trade. Then spend money on a point guard and draft for a two or vice versa (though a rookie point guard leading this team may not be smart). Maybe trade their two picks for a point guard. Also how do you add the 'quote' of other users in your reply?


I agree with pretty much what you said. To add a quote, just click "Quote" under a person's post. It should be located on the bottom right.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tay money</b>!
> I also think the club will resign howard unless they feel Nene can play 4.


I know Nene can play 4!!!


----------



## tay money (Aug 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> 
> 
> I know Nene can play 4!!!



Everything we have heard up here is how raw offensively Nene is. We can't have a Ben Wallace type at the 4 unless we have some stronger than average offense at the other positions. With centers being so hard to come by he might be more valuable as our center. That's basically what we did with Lafrenz, moving him out of position and having him try and bang when he would rather take jump shots. I think Nene is actually a lot closer to Shaq than Lafrenz and would rather have him at 5 and spend our money else where. He is so fast and athletic and will work very well in an up tempo game that other decent centers might not (Mutumbo, Sabonis, etc.)


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tay money</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Everything we have heard up here is how raw offensively Nene is. We can't have a Ben Wallace type at the 4 unless we have some stronger than average offense at the other positions. With centers being so hard to come by he might be more valuable as our center. That's basically what we did with Lafrenz, moving him out of position and having him try and bang when he would rather take jump shots. I think Nene is actually a lot closer to Shaq than Lafrenz and would rather have him at 5 and spend our money else where. He is so fast and athletic and will work very well in an up tempo game that other decent centers might not (Mutumbo, Sabonis, etc.)


Yeah you are right. Nene can be more valuable in the center spot.
He use to play as a center in his team Vasco da Gama. So, he could help a lot, especially in the defense. He rebounds very well and just loves to block. As I said before, he doesn't fear anyone.

Do you think Nene will be a starter?


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

It doesn't matter if he FEARS Shaq.

It matters if he can STOP Shaq.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Who can stop Shaq?
The answer is: No one!!!
But once Shaq retires than all the others teams will have a chance to the title!!!


----------



## tay money (Aug 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah you are right. Nene can be more valuable in the center spot.
> ...



I don't think he will start. The team is young enough with Posey and Skita in the starting lineup, I think jackson, howard and camby will round out the starters. That is assuming that Skita beats out McCloud for the 3 spot. With Cambys injury history, if he makes the most of his backup minutes, he could step in. I think he will get major minutes before blount does, though Hilario might sit a little to begin with to give the vet some respect. Bateer clouds up the picture if he signs. I think he would get more minutes based on his performance in the world championships than Blount or Hilario to start.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tay money</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think he will start. The team is young enough with Posey and Skita in the starting lineup, I think jackson, howard and camby will round out the starters. That is assuming that Skita beats out McCloud for the 3 spot. With Cambys injury history, if he makes the most of his backup minutes, he could step in. I think he will get major minutes before blount does, though Hilario might sit a little to begin with to give the vet some respect. Bateer clouds up the picture if he signs. I think he would get more minutes based on his performance in the world championships than Blount or Hilario to start.


Thanks tay money. I will have to wait to see how Nene will do in this season. I hope he will develop his game. How many minutes do you think he will have? 20?


----------



## tay money (Aug 13, 2002)

If Camby is healthy, probably the most Nene would get is 16, maybe a few more if he plays the 4 instead of howard. 32 minutes is pretty typical for a starter, plus you've gotta find minutes for Anderson and Harvey, two veterans on your club who worked hard this summer with nene during summer league. How did you come up with 20 min/game? Are you seeing Nene as cutting into Camby and Howard's time? He might, I just would doubt it the first month or so. I'll try and go to a preseason game and see what Bz seems to be thinking.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Thanks man. If you got some inside information let me know.
I think Camby won't stay healthy. But who knows...
As I said before Nene can play the 5 and the 4 spot. 
But thinking on it again I think his minutes per game will decrease a lot because of his foul problem. He loves the strong D and always make many fouls in few minutes.


----------



## aswitzer (Oct 4, 2002)

Have to disagree on Bateer, I just didn't see any signs of him having an NBA style game in the minutes that Denver gave him last year.

Obviously a few things have changed since your post, such as waiving Jackson and trading Bateer. I'm also suprised that no one (Nuggets included) is giving Lenard a chance so far. The man can still shoot!

I hope you are right about Satterfield both now and in the future. I heard from a Pepsi Center employee that he showed up nearly every day (along with Anderson) this summer to work out and work on his game. 

I hope we can earn enough respect and generate enough excitement this year that some mid or high level free agent wants to come be a part of things.

Alan


----------

